# Search scores of Spanish Songs by Shostakovich



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi All!

I haven't found a better place to leave my request.
Do they help here to find scores at this forum? I need what i've put in the title.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Haven't found any free yet.

http://www.musicnotes.com/sheetmusic/book.asp?ppn=BKHL50489557


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A little less expensive here:

https://www.compumusic.com/m719x110.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm from Russia and postal delivery costs more than the book itself.

I still do not lose hope to find something free. Maybe anybody have scanned scores or can scan it for me?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Shostakovich died in the year 1975 ... his music scores will not be in the public domain until at least the year 2050 in many countries. Any scanned copy would be illegal - this forum does not support that kind of activity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

oh, ok. Thank you for clear explanation


----------

